# Best Aires Books for Europe



## biggirafe (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi
I'm trying to decide which aires book to buy for our summer trip, We intend to travel in

Denmark - in and out to go to legoland
holland in and out to go to Keukenhof bulb gardens
Germany tour around black forest
Venice
Italy tour around
France tour around
spain tour 
portugal tour

My preference would be to just have one book as I find having multiple sources of information can cause indicision, in me anyway 

Having looked at the choices I find I can'r decide if there is one definative source of if I need a couple.  

I have been advised that Aires in Denmark and Holland are few and far between, thats OK I don't mind using campsites, would I need to prebook? or is it like the uk in that you can just turn up?

What do the experienced european travellers amongst you think are the best Aires books ?


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 6, 2010)

For where your travelling Mark it has to be Camperstop Europe a bit expensive but worth the money.I have All the Aires France first edition and one of the french ones which you can have if i see you before you go.
Link to Camperstop
Camper Van Guides :: Vicarious Books
Rob


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 6, 2010)

rebbyvid said:


> For where your travelling Mark it has to be Camperstop Europe a bit expensive but worth the money.I have All the Aires France first edition and one of the french ones which you can have if i see you before you go.
> Link to Camperstop
> Camper Van Guides*::*Vicarious Books
> Rob



Yes I have to admit thats the one I was favouring, I have a couple of sets of POI's for the satnav but I like to have a paper backup.

We enjoyed Wales so much that we certainly hope to get out with some more people before we head off  The house goes on the market proper at the end of the month


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 7, 2010)

rebbyvid said:


> For where your travelling Mark it has to be Camperstop Europe a bit expensive but worth the money.I have All the Aires France first edition and one of the french ones which you can have if i see you before you go.
> Link to Camperstop
> Camper Van Guides*::*Vicarious Books
> Rob



Have you heard of 'Go Motorhoming Europe' ?
Just wondering if anyone has used this book?

Mark


----------



## tuono (Jan 7, 2010)

hi,
  have to say i have used camperstop europe in germany,italy and france and found it to be very good. you also might want to consider france passion, this covers france only  
but allows overnight stops for 1 or 2 nights at vine growers,farms etc. No charged applied but usually polite to purchase some produce like wine,cheese or meat.These are very safe as you will be pitched up on the farmers home ground.
  good luck
     David


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2010)

I cant comment re Denmark and to a lesser extent Holland and Germany although I have been there with the camper. France meanwhile I would like to think I am reasonably well seasoned ( lived there for over 12 months mainly on aires)

TBH I picked up an aires book in France and purchased aires de sosta in Italy.

Both were equally useful often one highlighting a stop that the other publication missed out on.( in France particularly ironically)

But there again I found a few aires in France not listed in either !!..

France for certain don't worry, I never once got stuck for an overnight stop 

It is possible to overnight in most villages. and should you feel the need you cant go to far wrong with the local camping municipal whch once away from the coastal touristy places will cost maybe 5 euros a night often electric and a showerblock included.

Part of the attraction of course is where we wander, but if you need to plan concentrate on other places than France is my advice...Pretty much in France chuck a rock and where it lands you can camp 

It sounds like you have an interesting itinerary, Have fun 

Channa


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 8, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Have you heard of 'Go Motorhoming Europe' ?
> Just wondering if anyone has used this book?
> 
> Mark



i have a copy mark which i bought when first embarking on wildcamping,its got useful information but to me it tends to run alongside common sense .i know thesebooks don't have aires/stopovers, but the lonely planet book(europe)is an excellent source of info regards the laws of euro countries,danger spots etc and places to visit,eat etc, this is the book i would recommend.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 8, 2010)

tuono said:


> hi,
> have to say i have used camperstop europe in germany,italy and france and found it to be very good. you also might want to consider france passion, this covers france only
> but allows overnight stops for 1 or 2 nights at vine growers,farms etc. No charged applied but usually polite to purchase some produce like wine,cheese or meat.These are very safe as you will be pitched up on the farmers home ground.
> good luck
> David



Thanks, yes Nicole is keen on French Passion, I was wondering how worthwhile the registration is as it costs money, i.e. would we stay at enough places to make it worth paying. Thanks this is a little higher on our list now


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 8, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> i have a copy mark which i bought when first embarking on wildcamping,its got useful information but to me it tends to run alongside common sense .i know thesebooks don't have aires/stopovers, but the lonely planet book(europe)is an excellent source of info regards the laws of euro countries,danger spots etc and places to visit,eat etc, this is the book i would recommend.




Good advise, sadly we were sent a book last year from the CC&C which was the driving rules for europe, we junked it as we only went to France last year and it did not give me anything new. Do you think I can find another copy now


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Thanks, yes Nicole is keen on French Passion, I was wondering how worthwhile the registration is as it costs money, i.e. would we stay at enough places to make it worth paying. Thanks this is a little higher on our list now



I think it costs about £35 and membership runs from Easter to Easter..be careful with your timings to get best value is my point.

channa


----------



## barryd (Jan 8, 2010)

PM sent Mark

BD


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 8, 2010)

channa said:


> I think it costs about £35 and membership runs from Easter to Easter..be careful with your timings to get best value is my point.
> 
> channa



Cheers, do you know how long it takes to get registered. i.e. if I fill in the details on the web today will it arrive next week or take a couple of weeks, a month


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Cheers, do you know how long it takes to get registered. i.e. if I fill in the details on the web today will it arrive next week or take a couple of weeks, a month



I don't know but if you joined today, your membership will run out at easter is my understanding.

Channa


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 8, 2010)

channa said:


> I don't know but if you joined today, your membership will run out at easter is my understanding.
> 
> Channa



Ah right got ya, it runs from easter to easter  ... Doh took a while for the penny to drop the cold must be affecting my brain 
\Wot brain some would say


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 8, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Have you heard of 'Go Motorhoming Europe' ?
> Just wondering if anyone has used this book?
> 
> Mark


The Go Motorhoming Mark is an account of Chris and Meli's(the authors) travels around Europe in a few of the vans they had.It is aimed at the people who have not travelled abroad and gives some of the problems they had.They also toured france's aires to give us the english version of the aires book and they also own Vicarious Books
where you will get most European  travel guide at reasonable prices .Camping Card ACSI is another must as you get off season campsites for 10,12,15 euros
and i think you will pay 22.50 for the French Passion from them.
Rob


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 8, 2010)

rebbyvid said:


> The Go Motorhoming Mark is an account of Chris and Meli's(the authors) travels around Europe in a few of the vans they had.It is aimed at the people who have not travelled abroad and gives some of the problems they had.They also toured france's aires to give us the english version of the aires book and they also own Vicarious Books
> where you will get most European  travel guide at reasonable prices .Camping Card ACSI is another must as you get off season campsites for 10,12,15 euros
> and i think you will pay 22.50 for the French Passion from them.
> Rob



Thanks Rob, thats a great help I might just buy it then sounds like it might be a good read 

I'll make sure I get an ACSI, we do intend to use some campsites, kids + washing makes it inevitable. We are also on holiday so we want some luxury time with swimming pools and campsite bars  Hark at me 'Campsites = luxury' we have many friends who think camping of any sort is slumbing it


----------



## AndyC (Jan 8, 2010)

It's not really an account of their travels, more of a essential reference work for anyone choosing and using a motorhome. Plenty of info on the website 

I understand that there is a new updated edition due out this year, might be worth waiting for it?

AndyC


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 8, 2010)

AndyC said:


> It's not really an account of their travels, more of a essential reference work for anyone choosing and using a motorhome. Plenty of info on the website
> 
> I understand that there is a new updated edition due out this year, might be worth waiting for it?
> 
> AndyC


Maybe not an account of their day to day travels but more of their experiences with a motorhome.If you wait til Hayfield opens Mark and you attend any of the meets there you can have my copy as you say it is a good read and loads of info in it.(2 years of M.M.M's and all my c&c books if you want)


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 8, 2010)

rebbyvid said:


> Maybe not an account of their day to day travels but more of their experiences with a motorhome.If you wait til Hayfield opens Mark and you attend any of the meets there you can have my copy as you say it is a good read and loads of info in it.(2 years of M.M.M's and all my c&c books if you want)



Thanks I hope to make a hayfield meet, I can't see us getting away before late april, When is the first meet?

Thanks for the offer of the mags but I'm trying desperatley to empty a house at the moment, its amazing house much rubbish we collect


----------



## andytheplumber (Jan 8, 2010)

MARK/NICOLE- when are you thinking of going and for how long?


----------



## Deleted member 919 (Jan 8, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Thanks I hope to make a hayfield meet, I can't see us getting away before late april, When is the first meet?
> 
> Thanks for the offer of the mags but I'm trying desperatley to empty a house at the moment, its amazing house much rubbish we collect



should be end march/beginning of april


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 8, 2010)

andytheplumber said:


> MARK/NICOLE- when are you thinking of going and for how long?



We hope to be in Holland for the spring bulbs flowering, Early May (ish) then around europe for as long as it takes, were selling the house so it does not matter how long it takes but we hope to stay in Portugal next winter.

Having said that we have yet to sell the house and perhaps will be sick of the van + 2 kids before the winter comes


----------



## tuono (Jan 8, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Thanks, yes Nicole is keen on French Passion, I was wondering how worthwhile the registration is as it costs money, i.e. would we stay at enough places to make it worth paying. Thanks this is a little higher on our list now



Mark i think i paid 20 odd pounds for all involved and would say its well worth the money. I liked the idea of better security as i have two small kids but as someone said earlier france is so easy to overnight.Also if you use a sat nav the book is full of addresses which you can use to help get to different areas.
  regards
   David


----------



## andytheplumber (Jan 8, 2010)

you say kids-how old.what about ther schooling


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 8, 2010)

andytheplumber said:


> you say kids-how old.what about ther schooling



Joe is 7 and Allison is only 3, Joes school has been very good, Nicole works as a classroom helper which I think has helped but they will e-mail us his work and they are providing a list of the work he would be doing during the term. One of the reasons we want to do this now is that we can teach him what he would be doing at school, its just the basics at the moment, reading and writing. He already reads about a term in front at the moment. Gets that from his mum  

If we leave it longer it would become increasingly difficult. Having said that the education in terms of experience from travelling Europe is second to none


----------



## runnach (Jan 8, 2010)

biggirafe said:


> Joe is 7 and Allison is only 3, Joes school has been very good, Nicole works as a classroom helper which I think has helped but they will e-mail us his work and they are providing a list of the work he would be doing during the term. One of the reasons we want to do this now is that we can teach him what he would be doing at school, its just the basics at the moment, reading and writing. He already reads about a term in front at the moment. Gets that from his mum
> 
> If we leave it longer it would become increasingly difficult. Having said that the education in terms of experience from travelling Europe is second to none



I fully agree Mark. 

I dont know your long term plans, and perhaps you will start a new life abroad ?

The children are young enough and receptive enough, to integrate and cope with change possibly far easier than you and Nicole !!.

My ex wifes cousin is married to a French girl, whose father is German.

Their children the eldest four already is speaking French English and a little bit of German. I met numerous children in Belgium whos maternal language was French but also spoke Dutch ( near Maastricht).and were keen to learn English. cartoon channels, news etc broadcast in English
I am absolutely convinced that when these youngsters become older, they will have a 'real' skill to offer in the europe as I see things.

And has you suggest exposure to other cultures is something a you dont truly get in the uK.

Good for you and all the best 

Channa


----------



## maingate (Jan 8, 2010)

Education is different to schooling. My kids lost a large number of weeks at school when they came to see me overseas (with Mum). It gave them a whole new outlook on life. Travelling is the best education you can get.

Two of my grandchildren went to a Montessori pre school and were taught some foreign languages at the age of 4. As long as they are taught basic things, the rest will follow because they will have the right attitude.

Go for it, I say.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 9, 2010)

channa said:


> I fully agree Mark.
> 
> I dont know your long term plans, and perhaps you will start a new life abroad ?
> 
> ...



Thanks Channa
Long term plans, well we don't actually have any  I'm giving up a good job, loads of money, company car and were selling the house. Very scary but we are determined to do something before old age creeps up on us. We did the math and we will be paying the mortgage until I'm 67, my pension is costing a fortune but is worth practically nothing, so all in all its time to do something now and not wait on a rich retirement thats maybe not going to happen 

Big downside is that we will need to find somewhere to live when we get back, we'll have a stack of cash in the bank but we will need to find a friendly landlord who does not want work references, oh yeah and has a long drive  But tbh we will cross that bridge in 2011


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 9, 2010)

maingate said:


> Education is different to schooling. My kids lost a large number of weeks at school when they came to see me overseas (with Mum). It gave them a whole new outlook on life. Travelling is the best education you can get.
> 
> Two of my grandchildren went to a Montessori pre school and were taught some foreign languages at the age of 4. As long as they are taught basic things, the rest will follow because they will have the right attitude.
> 
> Go for it, I say.



Absolutely Maingate, thanks  that’s our philosophy on this, once they get to junior school and they are having to work towards the set goals for exams etc then we would not do this. 

Many friends are totally aghast that we could sell everything and skip a lot more before going but in general they also can't understand how we could possibly have had such a good time in a van in a field in Wales at Xmas  Were still a long way from gone, got to sell the house then empty it of 'stuff' and somehow keep working until the last minute to pay the mortgage, quite a challenge 

As you say we just gota go for it


----------



## runnach (Jan 9, 2010)

biggirafe;82198Many friends are totally aghast that we could sell everything and skip a lot more before going but in general they also can't understand how we could possibly have had such a good time in a van in a field in Wales at Xmas :D Were still a long way from gone said:


> Job, house etc I did a similar thing although the circumstances were a little different.
> 
> In terms of emptying, skipping possesions, That was the biggest wake up call.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

Regarding Aire's books.
All I can say is that we use the Camperstop version and the French original version and some of the Aire's are in each and some are in one and not the other.
But the best Aire's that we have found have been found by accident and are not always in the books.
Good luck with your adventure, we did a smaller thing many years ago when we both packed in our jobs for a couple of months with no job to come back to and we went off to Turkey with a tent and a 4 year old.
Never regretted it at all and what memories


----------



## n8rbos (Jan 9, 2010)

remember...........tomorrow is not promised!!!!

how many people spend their lives working hard ,scrimping and scraping towards their pensions then die early or fall ill ,so can't enjoy their 'wealth'?
my partners parents did just that!, the dream was to go on a world cruise,ill health got to both of them before they could fulfill their dream,she died 8 weeks ago,he been in hospital since with a broken heart, not expected to make it through today.

the point i trying to make is do what you want now whilst your healthy enough for now is the present, the future isn't here and the past has gone.


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 9, 2010)

Thanks to all for your posts of support and information, mind you get the support of some of you lunatics might not stand up in court  but thanks it really is appreciated 
Now back to the original thread 

So all in all we need to take Camperstop and all the aires France. I kina figured this but hoped we might be able to take just one, never mind 2 it is then + a sat nav full of POI's. TBH in France I'm not worried, we have travelled there many times and I know the country is full of Aires and anyway they are usually happy to turn a blind eye to motorhomes parked in villages for a night.

My next big question will be about getting internet, yes I know its been covered before but always worth covering, I'll start a new thread


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 9, 2010)

Good to see you biting the bullet long neck.I think exactly the same as everyone else on this thread.Stuff pensions and owning property live your life whilst you can.

My best freinds wife died 3 days ago leaving an 11 year old boy behind,obviously my freind is going through hell as is the little lad.
She was only 42 years old and remember telling them of our plans to full time and what our opinions were on consumerism and living whilst healthy.

You are right to do what you guys are doing and if people think that your daft in what you are doing stuff um.
I would rather reach retirement age skint and have lived my life then to reach 65 and die or not be healthy to enjoy retirement.


----------



## runnach (Jan 9, 2010)

coolasluck said:


> Good to see you biting the bullet long neck.I think exactly the same as everyone else on this thread.Stuff pensions and owning property live your life whilst you can.
> 
> My best freinds wife died 3 days ago leaving an 11 year old boy behind,obviously my freind is going through hell as is the little lad.
> She was only 42 years old and remember telling them of our plans to full time and what our opinions were on consumerism and living whilst healthy.
> ...



I think by now I  have pretty much given a good idea too that my mind works in the same way.( on this subject anyway)

Spending part of new year and christmas with a friend who lost his wife due to breast cancer and first christmas without her was not exactly fun to be honest.

Not for me, but seeing others pain, and working out what will become of the lads, The eldest has Down's syndrome and he cant work out what has gone off, He just does'nt understand where his mum his !!.

A very painful experience to witness , I assure you.

She too was only 42 !!.

I will reach retirement age skint unless I jump back on the merry go round....

But when you are touched by things like this ......far better to live for today and if you are lucky enough to wake up tomorrow worry about what happens then.

my thoughts 

Channa


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

channa said:


> I think by now I  have pretty much given a good idea too that my mind works in the same way.( on this subject anyway)
> 
> Spending part of new year and christmas with a friend who lost his wife due to breast cancer and first christmas without her was not exactly fun to be honest.
> 
> ...



Kath (ladytramp) my better half (or that is what she say's) has just given her notice in and intends to retire soon  Sh*t, I have just given her age away dead meat comes to light
I am also retiring early and very soon can't wait and then, the world (or Europe) is our Oyster 
Don't know how we are going to find the time to do the things that we want to do


----------



## barryd (Jan 9, 2010)

Mark

Im so pleased for you that your clearly going for it.  I wish I could persuade Mrs D to do the same but we are getting there and are pretty much 50/50 in the van / home now anyway.

We just cant quite take the last step but one things for sure.  Neither of us are worried about spending winter in the van anymore after the last 3 weeks!

Cheers
BD


----------



## biggirafe (Jan 9, 2010)

barryd said:


> Mark
> 
> Im so pleased for you that your clearly going for it.  I wish I could persuade Mrs D to do the same but we are getting there and are pretty much 50/50 in the van / home now anyway.
> 
> ...



Believe me if we could have both we would but we just could not afford to do it without selling up.


----------

